# Dubai.... and Vape



## Hardtail1969 (15/4/16)

So, here is my question....

I understand from several searches, that vaping is illegal in Dubai, and that they confiscate Vape equipment at customs when entering the kingdom.

Yet, there is a lively vaping community there, from online searches and FB.

My question is, have any forumites travelled to dubai, and taken your equipment with?

I am only there for two nights before flying out on the way to another destination...does anyone have any advice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/16)

This thread is informative. Towards the end @shaunnadan reports on what he did re Singapore, which is also problematic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/4/16)

Interested to know as well


----------



## shaunnadan (15/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, here is my question....
> 
> I understand from several searches, that vaping is illegal in Dubai, and that they confiscate Vape equipment at customs when entering the kingdom.
> 
> ...



i recently had a similar incident with singapore airport that has similar rules. Andre has linked to the thread above this post.

i've just gotten off the phone with one of our consultants now who is in dubai and is an avid vaper.

from what he says is that the sale of vape related gear and juices is considered as illegal especially products that contain nicotine. the cops are more after "whom" sold you the gear. tourists get turned a blind eye. there are "underground" stores that trade but mostly via word of mouth and on facebook. its usually another store that has a shelf in the back with some vape products.

in terms of entering the kingdom the best thing is to pack your gear properly so you don't have an issue with the airport. my stealth subvod was for all purposes a "disposable" and i wouldn't have lost a wink of sleep if it was confiscated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (15/4/16)

What is considered packing gear properly?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> What is considered packing gear properly?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Keep larger mods out of your hand luggage. Carry a pen type device - Subvod / iJust2, and break it apart and separate tank and mod in hand luggage. Make your mod/battery look like a powerbank / storage device, even leave a micro USB cable connected to it. If you need to carry batteries, get a secure battery case and put it in check in luggage. Make sure all mods are off (5 clicks) Keep a minimum amount of juice in hand luggage rest in check-in. Keep liquids with other cosmetics, you won't be questioned what it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> What is considered packing gear properly?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



my packing gear properly plan :

batteries is a proper hard shell case in hand luggage
everything else in the checked luggage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (15/4/16)

I have had gear confiscated at Dubai airport, would suggest you follow @shaunnadan guidelines regards packing, but would also suggest you do not travel with any vape gear you could not do without. I do not fly Emirates anymore for this exact reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (15/4/16)

Ok. Thanks for the advice

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (15/4/16)

Neal said:


> I have had gear confiscated at Dubai airport, would suggest you follow @shaunnadan guidelines regards packing, but would also suggest you do not travel with any vape gear you could not do without. I do not fly Emirates anymore for this exact reason.


Why emirates specifically?


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Echo (15/4/16)

I flew Emirates to UK last year with a stop over in Dubai. Had my device in my pocket the whole time and didn't get hassled at all.


----------



## Neal (15/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Why emirates specifically?
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



I spend 4-5 months a year in UK, rest in Swaziland, and Swailand/Jhb/Dubai/Newcastle (uk) worked out well for me via Emirates. Next trip is in June with British Airways who allow vaping gear to be carried in hand luggage. There is even a vape lounge at Heathrow apparently. More direct route (Swaziland/Jhb/London/Newcastle) and I stock up on vape gear while in UK so worth knowing I can get it back to Swaziland with no hassles. Hope you have a great trip and do not pick up any problems in Dubai, sometimes it can be luck of the draw with security there. Let us know how you get on and good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash (21/4/16)

Hey guys, I am leaving for Dubai in 3 weeks. Planning on taking a spinner in hand luggage and a igo dripper in checked baggage. Do you think I can get away with this.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (21/4/16)

Am leaving first week of may for dubai too. Guess we will find out together.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (22/4/16)

@Hendry Mills , you need to read here with you going through Dubai to Afghanistan.


----------



## Clouder (22/4/16)

I guess we should consider ourselves "lucky" to live in a country where vaping doesn't really bother people.... I say that, cause at work, I vape anywhere without even raising an eyebrow..... well, not so far...


----------



## Ash (1/5/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Am leaving first week of may for dubai too. Guess we will find out together.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



hahaha good luck.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/5/16)

Ash said:


> hahaha good luck.


You too. In the end, even if they confiscate my gear, i know i can get more at my final destination.
I just hope my juices make it through.


----------



## ChadB (2/5/16)

At the end of 2014 and start of 2015 I travelled from JHB to Sydney via Dubai and on return we stopped in Dubai for a few nights.
Back then I didn't know of the more advance style of vaping so I was carrying a Nautilus mini on an iStick 20w. 
I had read on Tripadvisor about people having their Vape gear confiscated so I bought a Twisp as i'd rather have that confiscated then my main device. 
Glad to say nothing was taken, although they should have taken the Twisp  I even took out my devices and put them in the tray before walking through the detectors and no one confronted me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (2/5/16)

Luck of the draw it seems

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (13/5/16)

so, with great trepidation, i sat on the plane with my two kanger topboxes, and my ego, and a months supply of juices, and batteries and and..

and i walked through customs, they stamped my passport, xrayed my bags, and boom tiddly...that was it.

on the way back through customs...again nothing...

so it must be the luck of the draw, although i did see that almost every hookah shop, smoke or cigarette shop was selling vape gear...

go figure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash (22/5/16)

So just got back from Dubai as well, No stopping me either. Walked in and out of Dubai with no issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

